# Screen will not rotate



## CBerger (Jul 8, 2010)

I have a Galaxy s5 and one day it just got locked into Portrait mode. The little Screen Rotation button is illuminated, but the screen simply will not rotate when I turn the phone. I've tried taking the battery out and rebooting, but it's as if the gyroscope was somehow deleted from the system. Certain games that only work in landscape mode still work in landscape, but I cannot rotate the screen to get from portrait to landscape. Any fixes for this that don't require rooting, which I don't know how to do, or a hard reset, which doesn't seem worth it?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

As long as your carrier doesn't block it, run this here:


----------



## CBerger (Jul 8, 2010)

I ran the diagnostic. It's as if the Gyroscope has been deleted from the phone. The Gyroscope Sensor reads Y:0 P:0 R:0, and the self-test yields a fail. The test display shows counts of 0 for all X Y and Z values.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Backup the data on the phone and try to do a factory reset. If that does not bring it back to life, the phone will need to be repaired.


----------

